
The coronavirus's domino effect on startup layoffs - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/coronaviruss-startup-layoffs-6c4a0716-b246-4009-8e59-e05c6dcb5329.html
======
vikramkr
2.5 million jobs last year created by startups according to the article - if
we lost all those jobs over just a single week, it would still barely register
for people reading the news. 6 million jobs lost versus 8 or 9 million, both
are so staggeringly large most people wouldn't feel any different after
reading one of those headlines versus another. It's extraordinary to see how
deep the impacts of this virus have been on the economy.

------
nojvek
I know many neighbors who were double income families and now none have jobs.
I am unemployed and it’s truly a tragedy. I haven’t witnessed anything like
this in my lifetime.

If people don’t get back to work soon, it’s going to be disastrous.

